# 05 Orca wheelset upgrade



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

My 05 Orca came with K-Elites...Compared to my C-Dale System Six with K-ES its a dog when climbing....I realize the frame is part of the ride difference. Any suggestions on a wheelset upgrade to spice up the ride..??


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

You have probably thought of this, however why not try the ES's on the Orca. Unless there is a mismatch in groupsets. However this can be easily changed with a new freehub body or AC cassette. See if that gives you the performance you are looking for. If not it probably isn't worth investing in.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

05 orca will be very flexible compared to your System six. I got rid of my 05 orca and got a 06 Opal. Big difference climbing. I also have a 07 Orca. This winter it seams like I am riding the 06 opal more than ever, I really am appreciating its stiffness.


----------

